#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών ΕΜΠ

## Nemesis83

Καλησπέρα σε όλους....είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο forum σας και γιαυτό σας ζητώ συγνώμη αν ξαναρωτάω πράγματα τα οποία έχουν ήδη γίνει topic....απλά έψαξα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα...
Επομένως...
Θα ήθελα να δώσω κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις για την σχολή των μηχανολόγων μηχανικών ΕΜΠ πράγμα το οποίο είναι όνειρο ζωής.
Θέλω να ξεκινήσω από τώρα προετοιμασία για τις εξετάσεις οπότε ψάχνω να βρω βιβλία-σημειώσεις-παλαιότερα θέματα κατατακτήριων καθώς και οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα ήταν χρήσιμη...τι πρέπει να προσέξω γενικά?...θα μπορούσα με κάποιον τρόπο να επικοινωνήσω με κάποιον από τους επιτυχόντες των εξετάσεων του 2014-2015 ?
Τα μαθήματα που κατά 90% θα δώσω είναι *Ρευστομηχανική Ι*, *Στοιχεία Μηχανών Ι* και *Μεταφορά Θερμότητας Ι*.


Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο που διαθέσατε για να διαβάσετε το topic ή/και να βοηθήσετε ....

----------


## Xάρης

Ρίξε μια ματιά σ' *ΑΥΤΟ* το ειδικευμένο φόρουμ για μαθητές/σπουδαστές/φοιτητές μήπως βρεις κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## Nemesis83

Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα στο site.....

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια βόλτα από το ΕΜΠ και να ρωτήσεις αριστερά δεξιά μήπως βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Πολύ πιθανό να έχουν παλιά θέματα τα "φωτοτυπάδικα" της περιοχής κοντά στο ΕΜΠ όπου πηγαίνουν οι φοιτητές.

----------


## panosalex

Παιδιά, έχει μήπως κανείς κάποιες σημειώσεις για τα μαθήματα των κατατακτηρίων? Και βιβλία για την συγκεκριμένη ύλη? Μέχρι στιγμής online δεν έχω βρει κάτι δυστυχώς...

----------

